# Wts/wtt from wv



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - =With SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? 

U.S.G.I. SAFARILAND DROP LEG HOLSTER FOR M-9 OR LARGE FRAME SEMI-AUTO PISTOLS, LEFT HANDED, USED, ASKING $25.00


U.S.G.I PERSONAL EFFECTS BAG, USED VIET NAM ERA $12.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. C2A1 GAS MASK FILTERS, 40MM THREAD FOR MOST COMMON MILITARY AND CIV MASKS, ASKING $20 EACH, OR BUNDLE OF 2 $38.00


U.S.G.I. 1918 MESS KIT/MEAT TIN, ALL ORIG, ASKING $20.00


U.S.G.I. LAUNDRY BAG, O.D. GREEN, ASKING $8.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. ANGLE HEAD FLASHLIGHT VIET NAM ERA, WITH RED/BLUE LENES, ASKING $15.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I 1944 MESS KIT WITH FOLK, KNIFE, SPOON SET, GREAT CONDITION FOR AGE, ASGING $25.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. M-16 BUTTSTOCK CLEANING KIT, AS SHOWN $20.00 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. M-14 CLEANING KIT WITH HANDLE, ROD SECTIONS, MOP HOLDER, 30 CALIBER BRUSH, O.D. GREEN CASE, CLEANING CLOTHS, ASKING $25.00, no pic yet


All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!

Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN

Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds

308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO

45 acp ammo

9MM Luger ammo

Scrap Silver and Gold coins

Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus

AK mags 20/30/40 rnd

Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 

Gunsmithng screw driver set

Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. M-60 STAINLESS STEEL MAINTENANCE BRUSH, ASKING $2.50 EACH, HAVE 5''


U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN WITH OD GREEN COVER AND ALICE CLIPS ON BACK, GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $10.00 EACH, HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. M-14 magazine POUCH, O.D. GREEN CANVAS, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $12.50 each, 3 ONLY


U.S.G.I. RIGGERS BELT, OUT TO LIKE 40 WAIST, GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $15.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. TYPE 2 DUCKBILL STLE BELT BUCKLE, SIZE LARGE, ASKING $12.00


U.S.G.I. BELT SYSPENDERS, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $10.00


U.S.G.I. FACE PAINT 3 TUBES, GREEN, AND BLACK, ASKING $5.00


U.S.G.I. RANGER BEADS, MADE FOR PACE COUNTING, ASKING $5.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

USGI Extra Large Black Issue web belt, Like new, asking $18.00, 1 only


U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION, ASKING $2.00 EACH,


U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN CUP WW2 DATED 12.00 EACH HAVE 4, NEWER TYPE CANTEEN CUP WIRE HANDLES, ASKING $10.00 EACH HAVE 5


U.S.G.I. Chem Lites small asking $1.00 each have 2


U.S.G.I. WEB BELTS IN MEDIUM, BRASS AND PLASTIC ASKING $12,00 MEDIUM


U.S.G.I. HELMET PAD SET COMPLETE, ASKING $15.00


U.S.G.I. HELMET SWEAT BAND, EXCELLENT CONDITION, ASKING $12.OO EACH, HAVE 2


U.S.G.I. WEB ASSEMBLY FOR HELMET, ASGING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 3


U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $2.00 each have 1


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. Waterproof match case and matches,. as new, asking $3.50 each have 3


U.S.G.I. SMALL CANVAS STRAPS AS NEW, ASKING $5.OO EACH, HAVE 2


U.S.G.I. Sleeping bag zipper new old stock, very hard to find, 1 only, asking $12.00


U.S.G.I. Helmet Sweat band as new ing $12.00 each, have 2


U.S.G.I. LARGE SECURING BUCKLES, ASKING $5.00 EACH


U.S.G.I. D RINGS FOR EQ REPAIRS SET OF 3 FOR 4.00, HAVE MANY, USED GOOD CONDITION


U.S.G.I. ALICE bACK kIDNEY PAD, USED GOOD CONDTION, ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 5


U.S.G.I. PANTS BLOSERS, NEW IN PACK, ASKING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 2 SETS


Shotgun Shell Led lite, as new asking $10.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

4X SCOPE FOR 22LR OR AN AIRGUN, QUAD PREX CROSSHAIRS, EXCELLENT CONDITION, ASKING $8


4X32 BEEMAN AIRGUN SCOPE WITH NICE CLEAR OPTICS, EASY MOUNT ON AIRGUNS, CROSSBOWS OR RIFLES, ASKING $32.00



Maglight flash light 3 D cell model used great condition, $10.00


LB-7 Copy, asking $12.00


Kershaw folder, used, nice condition $20.00


Dragon Marked "Tanto knife with leather sheah, asking $25.00


Bear Grilis Small folder, as new in box asking $12.00


EMT SHEARS, ASKING $5.OO, 1 SET ONLY


LISTER SISSORS LARGE, ASKING $5.00, 1 SET ONLY


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Cabela's MINI MULTI TOOL, ASKING $5.00 FAIR CONDITION


SWISS SIMPLEX KNIFE WITH BLADE, CORKSCREW, CAN AND BOTTLE OPENER, SCRATCH AWE. TWEEZERS. GREAT SHAPE, ASKING $12.00


Gerber lookalike tool, used good condition, asking $10, 1 only


Krambit assisted folder asking $12.50


Small Schrade lockblade repaired point $5.00


Magnesium striker bar fire starter $7.50 each have 3


Survival Match case, has compass, whistle, cord, new in wraopp, asking $4.75 each, have 3


East German Small pack, 1 only, as new, $15.00



East German Small Pouch, 1 only , as new, asking $8.00


Swiss Head cover, asking $12.50


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Tactical Silver Led light, 1 single AA battery fixed focus and flashing mode, asking $12,oo each have 2


Brass Zippo lighter, great contition new flint and fuel, $12.00


Fuel Bottle, used great condition, asking $8.00 


Camping bottle great condition, asking $5.oo


Rem 870 Plastic forend, as new, asking $25.00


BRitish Number 1 mark 4 Trigger GUARD AND TRIGGER, used good condition, asking $15.00


Mauser top wooden hanguard assembly, asking $12.00, 1 only


G3/Cetme parts, Mainspring, Stock pin, asking $8.00 both shipped

Remington Action pins, 1 set only, asking $10.00


Strike anywhere matches 300 count box, limited # on hand, $3.00


----------

